# My First Shipt Order



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

DoorDash was dead this morning so I gave Shipt a try. Overall I like the app much better than Instacart. Nice large photos and product descriptions give you a better idea of what you are going to be shopping. Pay is about the same but everything else is better.

The best part is they keep sending you orders while you are working on a batch.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> DoorDash was dead this morning so I gave Shipt a try. Overall I like the app much better than Instacart. Nice large photos and product descriptions give you a better idea of what you are going to be shopping. Pay is about the same but everything else is better.
> 
> The best part is they keep sending you orders while you are working on a batch.


Once you get the hang of the app you can do multiple orders at once. I did 3 about a week ago all had $12 promo and were pick up only. Made $87 in those 3 orders.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Shipt is a joke in my market. $12 is not appealing for 45 minutes of my time, plus miles. The below estimates confirm how much they value our time.


----------



## Joey Calzone (May 7, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> DoorDash was dead this morning so I gave Shipt a try. Overall I like the app much better than Instacart. Nice large photos and product descriptions give you a better idea of what you are going to be shopping. Pay is about the same but everything else is better.
> 
> The best part is they keep sending you orders while you are working on a batch.


Make sure you pick the correct fruit. Check the texture and ensure it is smooth and fresh.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Shipt is a joke in my market. $12 is not appealing for 45 minutes of my time, plus miles. The below estimates confirm how much they value our time.
> 
> View attachment 492740
> View attachment 492741
> View attachment 492742


I've noticed they lowball you to start but as long as some ant doesn't grab them right away they keep raising the guarantee. This order started at $8 but to $22 before I grabbed it. Not bad for a 14 item order.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I've noticed they lowball you to start but as long as some ant doesn't grab them right away they keep raising the guarantee. This order started at $8 but to $22 before I grabbed it. Not bad for a 14 item order.
> View attachment 492757


Tips are where it is at. I have made tips on almost every order I have taken.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I've noticed they lowball you to start but as long as some ant doesn't grab them right away they keep raising the guarantee.


This is why I don't talk about Shipt. In order to get decent pay you need to not have competition. If everybody knows about it, then pay goes down the toilet. I offer advice on some of the other apps, but I've been keeping my lips zipped with respect to Shipt. (That wasn't me being clever. It came out sounding like that completely by accident.)


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Does Shipt use shoppers without vehicles in San Francisco?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

do people ever order ice cream/ What happens?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> do people ever order ice cream/ What happens?


Yes. I keep it in a hot/cold bag when out for delivery.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is why I don't talk about Shipt. In order to get decent pay you need to not have competition. If everybody knows about it, then pay goes down the toilet. I offer advice on some of the other apps, but I've been keeping my lips zipped with respect to Shipt. (That wasn't me being clever. It came out sounding like that completely by accident.)


Problem is from what I have noticed is most orders are taken before they are worth it to me. Shipt is just another arrow in the quiver for me. DoorDash tends to be my bread and butter.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> DoorDash was dead this morning so I gave Shipt a try. Overall I like the app much better than Instacart. Nice large photos and product descriptions give you a better idea of what you are going to be shopping. Pay is about the same but everything else is better.
> 
> The best part is they keep sending you orders while you are working on a batch.


Do they send you a direct Batch request or is it like Instacart where the Batches are basically posted on the main page and whoever clicks accept first gets it?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Do they send you a direct Batch request or is it like Instacart where the Batches are basically posted on the main page and whoever clicks accept first gets it?


It's like instacart but you can also pick up hours and I believe you get priority on the batches.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Problem is from what I have noticed is most orders are taken before they are worth it to me.


......which is exactly why I don't talk about Shipt. It only takes one more driver on the platform that is willing to drive for less than me to make it so that the majority of the deliveries that I claim never become available to me at a payout that I am willing to accept. I look at the garbage that gets claimed within seconds on Instacart on an hourly basis and keep my fingers crossed that those drivers never get wind that Shipt exists.



_Tron_ said:


> do people ever order ice cream/ What happens?


1. You go to the freezer.
2. You get the ice cream.
3. (OPTIONAL) You pay for the ice cream.
4. You deliver the ice cream.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It only takes one more driver on the platform that is willing to drive for less than me to make it so that the majority of the deliveries that I claim never become available to me at a payout that I am willing to accept.


Well with unemployment rising and the end of the $600 extra benefits it's only a matter of time until every platform gets flooded with batches of newbies that will work for peanuts.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Well with unemployment rising and the end of the $600 extra benefits it's only a matter of time until every platform gets flooded with batches of newbies that will work for peanuts.


Absolutely. I'm surprised it hasn't already happened. I have no interest in helping to hurry that process along, though.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> ......which is exactly why I don't talk about Shipt. It only takes one more driver on the platform that is willing to drive for less than me to make it so that the majority of the deliveries that I claim never become available to me at a payout that I am willing to accept. I look at the garbage that gets claimed within seconds on Instacart on an hourly basis and keep my fingers crossed that those drivers never get wind that Shipt exists.
> 
> 1. You go to the freezer.
> 2. You get the ice cream.
> ...


wait a minute i need a pencil to write this down


----------



## weibo (May 26, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Well with unemployment rising and the end of the $600 extra benefits it's only a matter of time until every platform gets flooded with batches of newbies that will work for peanuts.


Maybe when this comment was posted, but, today, do not ignore what wonders Biden can do with taxpayer money


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is why I don't talk about Shipt. In order to get decent pay you need to not have competition. If everybody knows about it, then pay goes down the toilet. I offer advice on some of the other apps, but I've been keeping my lips zipped with respect to Shipt. (That wasn't me being clever. It came out sounding like that completely by accident.)


Same goes for those who post earnings, they are giving free advertising for those companies.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

UI for 1099's ends December 26th


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> DoorDash was dead this morning so I gave Shipt a try. Overall I like the app much better than Instacart. Nice large photos and product descriptions give you a better idea of what you are going to be shopping. Pay is about the same but everything else is better.
> 
> The best part is they keep sending you orders while you are working on a batch.


What did the order pay and how much time did you have invested ?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> What did the order pay and how much time did you have invested ?


Honestly I can't remember. Somebody bumped this thread from July.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

weibo said:


> Maybe when this comment was posted, but, today, do not ignore what wonders Biden can do with taxpayer money


My boy Cocaine Mitch is gonna end that free socialist money like a fat kids ends a ding dong.


----------

